

Midnight Commander 4.7.3 - Uncle_Sam
http://www.midnight-commander.org/wiki/NEWS-4.7.3

======
thristian
Man, Midnight Commander is still going after all these years? It certainly
made it easier for me to transition from DOS to Linux, but I was quickly
seduced by the power of bash for all my file-management needs.

Oh, a context link for people unfamiliar with Midnight Commander:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager#Orthodox_file_mana...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager#Orthodox_file_managers)

